# Shop down III good news



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shop down III*
good news.

Shop down II http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53609

The French say: 'this will happen, the day it is raining frogs'.
Last time I was in France there were no rain, and it even seem love have left it as well for some of us…
This blog is dedicated to my French friend Thomas Sodabowski . 
Kirkegaard (Danish philosopher) said: 'Every love is the first love'.









So I came back to the shop after a month where nothing had happened when I passed.
The main room are the same, new concrete floor, now just with dirt and storage of the workers…









Mhhhh… Not better.









But wooohooo!
Here in the entrance my smile came back, the old floor was gone, boards for the concrete was put up, and all they need is to cut away the old metal beams now.









As you can see the bathroom in the back is untouched, this because they use it. LOL.









The kitchen…









More kitchen.









Back room.
A bit surreal to see the walls hanging in the air now.









And my sleeping nest all gone for now.









So all in all was really happy.
This makes it clear things are happening.
And as so often before I will focus on the parts of life that stays sweet.

Now a bigger smile, still with patience.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Mads, just FYI. I have heard from Thomas, he suffers from a broken heart, poor guy and he said he needed to stay off of LJs for now so I don't know that he will see this post.

Progress goes painfully slow but they seem to be making strides.

Do you hear anything from Dennis Grosen?

Best thoughts,

Ken


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Mads,
Be glad that your apartment rehab was NOT in the USA. They would have torn it complete down and paved paradise.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Not the place I saw this summer. Have patience Mads. It will get better.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Surely once the floor is done, things will go faster..


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

It lives
It loves

Jamie


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Progress is progress. Looking forward to you getting settled back in and seeing what you create.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

LOOKING LIKE PROGRESS!

Now wondering what is in that omlet?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles guys,
Yes it is in progress, so I am happy.
It's just eggs and bacon on bread, yogurt with blackberries, maple syrup and homemade musli, bread with cheese and figue jam, café latte and a Frenet - how can i not smile with that breakfast? 
Thomas is fine, was on the phone and wrote few words with him today, so I am all calm now.
I will like to be IT since that is what I do Jamie. ;-)
Dennis, I think he is busy, spoke to him a while back and he said life was too fast, but he seems fine.
Are you all aware we are lucky?
I feel lucky to have you in and out my life, thank you.
From my heart,
Mads


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Progress is like that
sometimes the tortoise
sometimes the hare…
but every step is still
a step closer
to the finish line!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads, eventually you will be back in there. Thank God you have your new place or you'd be living in your car!
How many guys are working on it? Is it a full time job for them?

Cheers, Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mads i really hope things will speed up just a bit, i know you sure want your wonderful shop back, i just loved it, , and i sure wish dennis would take the time to pop in once in awhile,,,tell him he is really missed by many…hang in there, it will be done before you know it, your wood stove will be buring bright and the warmth of that fire will warm you up , i think you should plan on a certain project, one that will celebrate the new shop….what shall it be…


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*HAY QUE TENER PACIENCIA ANTE UNA FUERZA SUPERIOR Y TÚ
TIENES ESA PACIENCIA ;-)
EN CUANTO A SODABOWSKI PREFIERO QUE SE ENOJE CON LAS MUJERES FRANCESAS
Ó CON EL AMOR PERO NO CON LUMBERJOCKS ;-)*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The 'full Danish breakfast". Not bad Mads, it looks healthier than the full English breakfast. By the time you are finished with breakfast, your shop floors might be almost done. It's always good to have something to look forward to!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Sometimes things in life never move as fast as we would like. Remodeling is one of those things. You have a positive attitude about the whole thing and that's a plus. Take care.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good things come to all who wait… You'll be back at it, before you know it.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's coming along, little by little!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It'll all come in time. Hang in there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi ho,
I'm hanging, little by little, while waiting, just one of those things, almost done, PACIENCIA, just loved it, living in your car, sometimes the tortoise, sometimes the hare… back before you know it.
I wish I was a rock star, these words are worthy of a song.
Thank you guys, I have a warm smile on my lips, perhaps time to do a blog…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Heres the bathroom now…









Kitchen floor…

Laugh, things are happening, now I have a discussion with the Architect and entrepreneur about the construction details.
They have made concrete floors with no insulation going right outside - it can become a cold workshop…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mads, it needs a Morso stove! And a then a tea pot


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Watch that first step!


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

A year from now, it will be over and the troubles will be behind you. In the meantime keep smiling. Hope it resolves sooner rather than later.

Doug


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was born and raised in Paris. 
I remember that out apartment was really small, like this one. 
I could not longer live and something so small.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Update.

Just visited the shop this day and guess what…
I got concrete deck under my feet now all over the shop!
So things are really starting to look as if they will make it before the new year.









Kitchen.









Backroom.








Bathroom.

Yabadaba doooooooo.
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you better get in there and paint your hand print on them mads, looking very good, i can feel the warmth in there from your wood stove…and i can see mads with pipe in hand sculpting something beautiful…yes i sure can….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh almost forgot a food shot this time…









Here freshly made pasta with tomato paste and paprika.









This is the tool used…

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Mads, I'll be right over for leftovers. Tell me you had cheesecake… ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

your really pulling at my heart strings now mads, oh my, fresh pasta, your dinner there looks to be a delight, something like this should be made and eaten on the day the shop re opens….makes me want to dawn my chefs hat and make some desert, i make some really good cream puffs…with a chocolate sauce drizzled on top…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

love the progress, and second the left overs.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmmm now I got hungry for dessert.
Smiles.



















Was in there putting some paint on the wall today.
Smiling and full of optimism.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Good stuff Mads.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

very nice color for sure, so was that the major scope of work, putting in new concrete floors, if so i would imagine the rest of it going back fairly quickly…if so, a holiday project should be planned…...i just made a lovely loaf of french bread, and the house smells heavenly….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles I feel confident I will be in before new year, but we will see.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slow but sure progress. I'll bet you wish you could go in there and just do it and get things done!!
............Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh yes Jim!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good stuff Mads! Looks like you could put on the roller skates an skate across all that new concrete flooring. Best wishes…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh Mike, that could be fun - but short fun…
thanks


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks like things are really happening, Mads. I can see how it's all going to come together. Many times order comes out of chaos. You will soon be back to work and out of your creativity will come smiles and many wonderful things.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Just been in there, spoke to the contractor, I will be able to get back in at the 20. The bad news are, I will not be able to get my stuff back into the shop until first week in the new year, the mover that have it all in storage are closed from December 20 until January… So I'll stay calm and enjoy the winter, relax and take it with a smile, I can go in there and sit with a knife and a stick - lol.










Guess there will be plenty of time for sour dove bread and apple pies.
(Who was it that asked for a sour dove post?).

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh yea, that can wash the* plane *ole blues away, and if im right, i *saw* some really thick slices of bread on the plate, so enjoy the wonderful time of christmas, find someone you can help or do something for and you wont even notice the time , and you will have your shop back before you know it…yum yum that looks sooo good.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mads, when your shop is finished, I think you should open one room as a restaurant and serve some of that great food you make. You could serve it on wooden dishes made in the shop!!............and sell the wood products in there too. A restaurant/gallery!!!!!!!!!Cheers, my friend!!...................Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what a great idea jim, you hear this mads, i agree with jim, just one thing, please make sure the pasta is made with flour and egg, and not saw dust and glue…lol…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles Jim, not a bad idea, actually when I was young I dreamed of becoming a cabinetmaker and opening a restaurant! Yes Grizz, I could see the problem, also Tung oil on the salad…
Naaa, I better just stick to being a retired architect, but you are both welcome for a meal, sprinkled with magic sawdust. 
Big hug guys,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Just a quick update:









The workshop is a mess now…
They use it for storage.









Even the kitchen…
But what is it on the floor…
It's been levelled!









Bathroom floor now ready for tiles.









Had a meeting with a electrician in there, needed some cables to be put in the wall.








And I then closed it up.









It's Christmas soon.









Here my home street.

Have a lovely December.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

someone has an obsession with naked clay women with big boobies…..i guess im getting old…they dont do a thing for me ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol, it's just me that attend nude model clay classes once a week (I make them my self), it's to train the eye and hands, that's what it do to me. I also do nude drawing, nothing sexual in this Grizz. (I know I still have a long way to go, but try and rather enjoy it).
Think it was sweet to give them the Santa hats, so people can smile when they see them here.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Like this grizz.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is one of my drawings.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey your pretty good, drawing is another wonderful art, and with your back ground im sure you have a great talent for that…i am looking forward to your wood work again when you get your shop going…cant wait….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Here two of my clay croquis figures from the exhibition.










Here some, before they are burned.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Grizz, big hug.


----------

